# Looking for Violin/Piano Repertoire



## dhabercom (Sep 7, 2006)

My wife, a pianist, and a violinist will be giving a concert in December, and they are looking for violin & piano repertoire that features both instruments, as distinguished from violin with piano accompaniment. Though they are professional musicians with a lot of experience, this is a new direction for them, and they do not know what scores to look for. (They are also very busy, which is why I, a mere photographer, offered to help in the search.)

The repertoire may be limited, and we will welcome any suggestions at all. If there is more out there than I think, then it would be good to select music which fits well with their propensity -- and wonderful gifts -- for the lyrical.

Thanks!

David


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

The Beethoven Wiolin and Piano sonatas are written with both in mind.


----------

